# Please HELP with DTC 01317 - Instrument Cluster Control Module (J285) in Rear Viev Camera on VW CC



## vahagn67 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi,
I installed original Rear View Camera with 3C8 907 441 Control Module on my 2012 VW CC Lux.
Control Module was sent from Europe and seems it was used module.
My head unit is RNS510 US version D. Camera Module coded 0100008, in Gateway (19) selected Type of Vehicle: "Other". 
I didn't calibrate the camera yet. Everything went smooth and works fine, except I have two fault codes in Back up Camera (6C) section:
*1) Camera not calibrated*, which is OK, I will calibrate it next week.
*2) 01317 - Instrument Cluster Control Module (J285):
Check DTC Memory
One Fault Code was stored in Instrument Cluster Module (J285)*
Maybe it was caused when I unplugged once Camera Control Module from harness to reroute the wires.
Scanned all the Modules for possible DTCs, nothing found. No faults found anywhere, but 6C module
Tried to erase 01317 code in Rear Camera 6C module, but no success.
No other fault codes or issues.
Please tell me, how can I erase 01317 DTC in Instrument Cluster Module. Or maybe the RVC module must be somehow adopted with my car Immobilizer? I know nothing about that.
Please help with advise. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

You might have better chance of getting a response if you post an Auto-Scan.

-Uwe-


----------



## vahagn67 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Dtc 01317*

Thanks for response. 
Here is part of Auto-Scan, that has trouble codes, in the rest - No faults found:

VCDS Version: Release 10.6.5

Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 4F 52 53 56 62
65 6C 72 77

VIN: WVWHP7AN6CE513794 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
6C-Back-up Cam. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000
-----------------------------------------------------
Address 6C: Back-up Cam. Labels: 5N0-907-441.clb
Control Module Part Number: 3C8 907 441 HW: 3C8 907 441 
Component and/or Version: J772__Rearview 0022
Software Coding: 0100008
Work Shop Code: WSC 05311 444 08190
VCID: E7D72D80AFF6
2 Faults Found:

03006 - Back-up Camera System not calibrated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 153
Time Indication: 0

01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
013 - Check DTC Memory
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101101
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 153
Mileage: 6256 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.12
Time: 17:30:28

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Reverse OFF
Count: 3
-------------------------------------------------

How do I clear the DTC 01317 in Control Module at Instrument Cluster (J285) ?
I tried to find that Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285), using Ross-Tech USB-Hex-CAN, but couldn't see it. How do I access to Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285)? 
I think that code 01317 is written in the Back-Up Camera Module.
Originally, when you connect and scan new Rear View Camera module first time, it comes coded 8388607 (or something similar). Maybe I should code it with 8388607, then code it back with 0100008 and that may reset the Camera Control Module?
Any ideas?


----------



## Aolaechea (May 18, 2013)

*Can you resolve your problem?*

I have the same problem but the difference is that i have the module 3c9907441 and its not possible to do the calibration
Do you resolve your problem? 

Sorry for my english
Thanks


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

vahagn67 said:


> Here is part of Auto-Scan, that has trouble codes, in the rest - No faults found:
> 
> VCDS Version: Release 10.6.5


Download the latest VCDS.
And post full autoscan.
Full autoscan is full, is not a 10%, is not a 50% is not even 99%. Is a 100%.


----------

